# Suggestions on how to replace the pilot bearing



## rodentkj (Mar 8, 2005)

92 SE
1.6L
5 Speed

Replacing my tranny this weekend. The clutch kit includes a pilot bearing. Any suggestions on how to remove and replace? Should it just "pop" out? What method is best when installing the new one?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Don't do it. There's really no point since it's just a bushing and doesn't have any impact anyway.


----------



## rodentkj (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. But could you clarify a bit? If I have the part, why would I not want to replace it? When you say "bushing" do you mean a spacer and the tranny shaft does not actually ride inside it?
Thanks.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It's called a pilot bearing but it most cases it's just a bronze bushing. It really only serves two purposes, to postition the clutch tool when you replace the clutch and provide some support for the front of the input shaft when the clutch is pushed in. The rest of the time it's just hangn' out. You would only need to replace it if it was damaged somehow (?) and you need a special puller to get it out easily.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

^^^
Thank you.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

The throwout bearing should be replaced. I replaced the bearings inside the Tranny when I rebuilt the thing. But these are different than The throwout bearing. 

It should pull off the shaft. there are 2 retaining clips, keep these, the new one slides onto shaft and onto the clutch fork. I can Email you a picture of the bearing if you need one.

[email protected]

Chris 92 classic


----------

